# Jefferson doesn't consider Kings worthy



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

New Jersey Nets forward Richard Jefferson says he is not a Kings believer.

In fact, it appears Jefferson is not a believer of anything or anyone except the wearers of the rings.

"I don't think (the Kings) are the best in the West," Jefferson said after his team's 94-77 romp over the Kings on Tuesday night.

"Let's be realistic. Right now, if they lose two more games, all of a sudden, Minnesota is the best in the West. There is no best in the West or best in the East. Right now, San Antonio is the best in the West because they're the defending champions. That's the way we look at it.



Complete Story


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think that Jefferson does not consider the Kings worthy; what he's trying to say is that the West is pretty close now, and the defending champion has not been unseated yet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rollydog</b>!
> I don't think that Jefferson does not consider the Kings worthy; what he's trying to say is that the West is pretty close now, and the defending champion has not been unseated yet.


Exactly. It's a writer trying to spin things.

-Petey


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Jefferson doesn't consider the Kings worthy


Who does???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, Jefferson is a really good guy, i dont see him saying something like that trying to "diss the Kings" Its just a stupid writer putting a negative spin... I can almost guarantee he didnt say that with that intent


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Who does???


well u obviously think they are worth going into their message board and trolling


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> well u obviously think they are worth going into their message board and trolling


True dat:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

In 2002 Jefferson said the Kings were overated... if he did, and meant this, RJ can go to hell, his team sucks, and they have absolutely NO chance of winning a championship...


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> In 2002 Jefferson said the Kings were overated... if he did, and meant this, RJ can go to hell, his team sucks, and they have absolutely NO chance of winning a championship...


A few posts ago you were saying that RJ was a good guy.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He is... But if he did say that my god...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Are you 2 different posters? Your thoughts changed alot on the topic?

-Petey


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Are you 2 different posters? Your thoughts changed alot on the topic?


I didnt know he said that other thing about the Kings...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt know he said that other thing about the Kings...


Where did he say that?

-Petey


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Read it on this thing that is now gone it was on Kings.com but its gone because the Wizards game was updated


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> well u obviously think they are worth going into their message board and trolling


How the tide turns. How does it feel?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*shrugs* I don't think RJ & the Nets have any room to say such things, considering they have a habit of being swept by the West.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> *shrugs* I don't think RJ & the Nets have any room to say such things, considering they have a habit of being swept by the West.


Hey hey, last year it wasn't swept.

-Petey


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> How the tide turns. How does it feel?


WTF are u talking about?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What does RJ think of himself and Nets this season? Can they overcome Pistons and Pacers, win the Eastern Conference for the thrid time in a row? 

_uh huh_ :uhoh:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont think the things he said in the article were negative. But if he did say the kings were overrated before, well, hes probly a little overrated himself, seeing as he has Kidd passing to him all day. The nets played great the other day, but he could be bitter about how much the kings have beat up on them recently


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

25 points WITHOUT Kidd yesterday... though the Nets lost by double digits. When this team gets a bench and Nenad comes... watch out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes we gotta watch out for those 65 point games...


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

What can RJ do about the Nets complete lack of depth? The Hawks have a better bench.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Nets IMO still should worry about Kenyon's future contract not becoming a cap killer so they can re-up RJ. Nenad is supposed to be a pretty good player also. They still have a pretty big window open to be good. They need a respected post presence who can fit in with their system, and they can contend for a while. The fact that teams supposedly have a window, and it closes after x amount of years even though they have the same players is moronic.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

rj shouldnt be talkin crap bout ne west conference team thats play off bound. i bet the 8 seed in the west would be nj in a series. plus nj cant even win their conf thanks to the pacers n pistons


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> The Nets IMO still should worry about Kenyon's future contract not becoming a cap killer so they can re-up RJ. Nenad is supposed to be a pretty good player also. They still have a pretty big window open to be good. They need a respected post presence who can fit in with their system, and they can contend for a while. The fact that teams supposedly have a window, and it closes after x amount of years even though they have the same players is moronic.


When RJ's time for a contract comes, Kittles is a FA, Mutombo contract comes off.

-Petey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> When RJ's time for a contract comes, Kittles is a FA, Mutombo contract comes off.
> ...


Oh, well then they have plenty of space. So Mutombo's 17 Million dollar salary is still on your books? :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, well then they have plenty of space. So Mutombo's 17 Million dollar salary is still on your books? :nonono:


Yes until next year, the year RJ is a RFA.

-Petey


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> WTF are u talking about?


Think of the most obvious answer.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

that all of a sudden the Kings are very important to u


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

You wish. Think again.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

then why else would you be posting here? i don't see another reason.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Well, since you cant figure it out I'll clue you in.

Your earlier post seemed to be complaing that came in to troll. That's how the tide turned, kings fans constantly troll the Laker forum.

Dont think that I feel the Kings are worthy, that not correct. This is simply retaliatory trolling.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

how would i know since i never go to the Lakers board...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> how would i know since i never go to the Lakers board...


Me Neither, Wouldn't be caught dead on that board.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Me Neither, Wouldn't be caught dead on that board.


Well it IS only 18 and over.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Me Neither, Wouldn't be caught dead on that board.


Good for you. Now if you can just keep Sackings off of there, that would be great...he hates the Lakers SO MUCH that he constantly hangs around on the Lakers board.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Well it IS only 18 and over.


Nice comment *** clown, why don't you read my age anyways, god some people are dumb.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice comment *** clown, why don't you read my age anyways, god some people are dumb.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I think he meant 18 mentally not physically.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> I think he meant 18 mentally not physically.


:laugh: Give it up buddy.:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This thread is going nowhere


----------

